# FLucelvax 90674



## arslanrashid (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello everyone ! 

Need your valuable views about the effective date of new CPT 90674 !

90674 Influenza virus vaccine, quadrivalent (ccIIV4), derived from cell cultures, subunit, preservative and antibiotic free, 0.5 mL dosage, for IM use  

Brand Name : Flucelvax

Till last year 90661 is used for flucelvax, now 90661 (trivalent) is revised in 2016 and the new code 90674 is now used for flucelvax.

90661(old)	Influenza virus vaccine, derived from cell cultures, subunit, preservative and antibiotic free, for intramuscular use
90661 (revised)	Influenza virus vaccine (ccIIV3), derived from cell cultures, subunit, preservative and antibiotic free, for intramuscular use

updated on FDA and CDC websites, here are the links.

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/BiologicsBloodVaccines/Vaccines/ApprovedProducts/UCM329134.pdf

http://www2a.cdc.gov/vaccines/iis/iisstandards/vaccines.asp?rpt=cpt

found no updates on CMS and AMA's sites, if i searched it rightly. 

your opinion will be of great help !

Thanks 
Arsi, CPC


----------



## hthompson (Sep 13, 2016)

*How to bill for a code that our EHR won't accept?*

We are having the same issue.  We received our doses of Flucelvax and can't enter it into the system and no other CPT will work for the description.

I hope someone has figured this out. 

Thanks,

Heidi


----------



## ttspoon (Sep 14, 2016)

*Flucelvax*

From Novartis(manufacturer) Provider Coding Sheet:
"Flucelvax is *coded using CPT® code 90661*. CPT 90661 is the Health Care Procedure Coding System (HCPCS)
code approved for use by the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services. Medicaid plans and some payers
may also require use of the NDC code"

From https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...crPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/VaccinesPricing.html
 "Effective dates: 8/1/2016...CPT 90674 Payment allowance is $22.936"


----------



## efredette (Sep 14, 2016)

*Flucelvax*

Here is the implementation guide from the American Academy of Pediatrics:

https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/immunization_influenza_implementation_guidance.pdf

On page 22 it states: "*Report 90661 for Flucelvax through December 31, 2016. On or after January 1, 2017 report 90674. Do not
report 90674 until that time."

Elizabeth Fredette, CPC-A, CEMC


----------



## arslanrashid (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks everyone for your valuable insight.


----------



## LOUISE SLACK (Jan 31, 2017)

*Flucelvax 90674*

Elizabeth,

I went to the AAP document you referenced below.  I do not see the recommendation to report 90661 for Flucevax through December 31, 2016.

This is what I see on page 22-* Do not report 90674 until directed by your payers. Until that time, report the unlisted vaccine code 90749.

Am I missing something?

Thank you,
Louise




efredette said:


> Here is the implementation guide from the American Academy of Pediatrics:
> 
> https://www.aap.org/en-us/Documents/immunization_influenza_implementation_guidance.pdf
> 
> ...


----------

